# MAC makeover UK



## LaurenRR (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, I'm interested in the mac makeover that you can get but I know absolutely nothing about it, can somebody explain for me? Also my closest MAC counter is in Milton Keynes


----------



## Cara (Mar 21, 2013)

Its usually £25 for the makeover, then if you buy any products, they deduct £25.... at least what i was told when i asked about it last year.  I asked at the Bristol MAC store. Hope that helps!
  	You could always try the live chat on the MAC site or email an artist for more details too 
  	x


----------

